# Look SEO jobs in Malaysia from India



## karthikseo (Jun 19, 2013)

Hi.. Malaysian ...

This is karthik from India.. I am currently working here in India as a Senior SEO Analyst and Web Developer with 4 years of Experience.. So i am looking for job opportunity in Malaysia..

If any anybody interested to offer me a job in Malaysia, then kindly let me know..

Thanks
Karthik


----------



## karthikseo (Jun 19, 2013)

Oh ok.. How can i get involved with your web development business.. Contact me: webmaster(dot)karthik(at)gmail(dot)com

Thanks
Karthik


----------



## kooljoel2 (Jun 18, 2012)

karthikseo said:


> Hi.. Malaysian ...
> 
> This is karthik from India.. I am currently working here in India as a Senior SEO Analyst and Web Developer with 4 years of Experience.. So i am looking for job opportunity in Malaysia..
> 
> ...


I think you can just work there in India/Singapore without moving to Malaysia since you will still target US/UK/CA companies anyway to get handsome pay.


----------

